# FN Keys, Multitouch gestures on Lenovo Ideapad



## hashime (Jun 24, 2015)

Greetings,

I am trying to use FreeBSD on my old Lenovo Ideapad u300.
Any chance i can get the FN Keys and/or multifinger gestures for the Touchpad to work?

Edit: Posted on the wrong subforum, my apologies.


----------



## sossego (Jun 26, 2015)

Grab the multitouch drivers and programs which come with the pad.
Find the equivalent in FreeBSD-X11/Xorg.
Compare and make notes of what you need.
FreeBSD X11/org mailing lists.

And see if anyone in the Apple, Linux, BSD, and other communities is working on the same thing.


----------



## hashime (Jun 26, 2015)

Works on Linux. No idea what you mean with "find equivalent in FreeBSD-X11/Xorg"


----------



## sossego (Jun 26, 2015)

It means you may need to port the code yourself.


----------

